# North East Meet



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi, I've been chatting with another Northeast keeper, and we're wondering if anyone fancies a meet? We have a couple of pubs in mind - though I have to stress we haven't yet approached them to see if they'd let in folk with scarey animals, lol.
One of them is in Newcastle upon Tyne, one is in Consett and I suspect there's one in Ramshaw (back end of nowhere) which might say yes and have parking and things.
If people are interested, where would you prefer?


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

im up for anywhere i no another pub in consett and the owner keeps snakes brb's i think so think he will allow it


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd be up for it if it weren't right in the middle of Newcastle or somewhere like that. I can't navigate big cities and wouldn't want to be driving around one way systems all night :gasp:
Not sure about bringing any reps but I'd come along to look at everyone elses :no1:


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

Good, good; that's three of us already. We might be able to sort out something Darlo gal as you'd have to come past mine anyway, I could possibly give you a part lift.


----------



## python lover09 (Nov 7, 2009)

yh id defo be up for this. hope its close to newcastle as travelling hard for me with no car. sounds a good plan.


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

:2thumb: four not doing to bad


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Circe said:


> Good, good; that's three of us already. We might be able to sort out something Darlo gal as you'd have to come past mine anyway, I could possibly give you a part lift.


If it is in Newcastle I may well take you up on that  Consett I'd be ok with and lol at Ramshaw I went to the kennels there a few years back and never again!


----------



## Goodkat (May 31, 2009)

If I'm back up home I'd like to come along.


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

:2thumb:


----------



## geckoface (Mar 12, 2007)

*reptile meet*

Hey there,i would be interested in coming along to a reptile meet,would be great to meet fellow enthusiasts. I only currently keep 14 leos,2 giant toads and a garter snake on the reptile front. Have kept numerous things over the years and worked in reptile shop for nearly 3yrs so have a massive love for our scaly friends.

I live in middlesbrough though and dont drive unfortunately so not sure exactly how i would sort transport but ill keep an eye on this forum. thanks


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

If you could get to Darlo I'll give you a lift


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

My mate runs a pub just near Metro centre could ask him


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah great anything will be considerd so if you could contact him and pm me or circe would be great cheers : victory:


----------



## geckoface (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks for the offer of a lift there darlogal,very much appreciated:2thumb:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I work shifts, but if you let me know where and when I'll see if I can make it.
Not keen on bringing reps unless there is access to electricity etc.
Stephen


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

cheers all come on everyone should be a great evening if all goes well we should make it a once a month thing or summit


----------



## lambengland (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd be interested... dont mind bringing along a snake or 2 neither... i'm sure they'd let me bring a little hetmat for some heat... if not then snap pack it is


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah were ever its at i'll enquire about plugging some heat mats in


----------



## lambengland (Oct 6, 2009)

cool thanks... or even a portable radiator/heater in the corner


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah that should do : victory: will sort something out when arranged just need a bit more intrest but doing well :2thumb:


----------



## lambengland (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah, i'll spread the word


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

cheers


----------



## alex09 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am just a starter al keeping reptiles but i think its a good idea and might pop along always good to get some advice and see how things are done. Also like to ask if anyone from the north east has leopard gecko's for sale or will have for sale shortley to give me a pm. Hope this meet has a good turn out:2thumb:


----------



## lambengland (Oct 6, 2009)

if your lookind fr leo's then pm suez... shes spot on and her animals are second to none


----------



## cobra759 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd be interested depending on the time, I'm a night shift worker. Wouldn't it be better to try and see where people are coming from before making a plan on venues.

I was thinking of doing something like this as I really love my reps, but don't have anyone to share my hobby with.

On the negative side I think it's been tried a few times before but without much success. I'm not trying to put a downer on things, but just a warning so no one pays out on the hire of a room or puts money behind the bar or anything like that.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

just seen the thread i would pop along if the time if ok for me.keep me informed peeps:2thumb:


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Any further with plans yet? Sounds like there's a bit of interest.


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

bump up waiting for a couple peeps to get back to me about a venue there trying


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Me and the OH would be up for it!!
Any chance of a weekend date?
Just hes in the armed forces and is only home weekends!


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

bump up


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

id be up for it if i can get lenny on a lead lol


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

Im up for it like if its in newcastle

keep me posted!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

If you do get a venue sorted out count me in peeps :2thumb:


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

bump up


----------



## cobra759 (Feb 27, 2008)

Any news on this, seems to of died a bit of a death.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

id be up for this  Hows about we all just go for a few pints in the toon haha :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Laguna6 (Feb 23, 2010)

*interest*

Im based near to consett but only into darts & chameleons.... never got into snakes.... but im interested .....


----------



## cobra759 (Feb 27, 2008)

Laguna6 said:


> Im based near to consett but only into darts & chameleons.... never got into snakes.... but im interested .....


Any Herper welcome, don't think it's just for snake keepers


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

arrrrgh I am occaisionally boro way... Newcastle is a bit of an extra trek for me as I only pop up to visit the rents but I'll keep an eye on this thread x


----------



## Laguna6 (Feb 23, 2010)

*North East meet*

Are we making progress on a NE group.... im just outside Consett and would be keen to meet. Dart Frogs and chameleon main interest. Would travel Newcastle if required...... keep the momentum going !


----------



## della.g (Nov 5, 2006)

Would try to make it depending on times and places. I presume shop owners are welcome???? 

Adele


----------



## pythonking2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

what would be the age limit? and if it was in newcastle i could come.
im 14 but i have a few snakes and im not amature


----------



## RichardVB (May 22, 2010)

I'd love to come long, happy to travel to wherever


----------

